# Dry Ice Blasting



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Here in 2 weeks we will start our 1st Job that requires Dry ice Blasting the interior lid of a Warehouse, I have been in touch with 2 people that have done this process and feel confident we will complete the mission, Has anyone on this board have a background with this method? Pro's/Con's?

Thanks


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK, Seems some are shy. I have found a nitch for this application for cleaning equipment, Butcher shops, Food process Plants. 

The job we start here in 2 weeks cooks natural chips to sell in Health food stores. I have contacted many local shops letting them know we can perform the cleaning. Have had a good response.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_ice_blasting

Dry ice blasting can be used to clean food processing equipment to effectively decontaminate surfaces of Salmonella enteritidis, E. coli, and Listeria monocytogenes such that these microorganisms are not detectable using conventional microbiological methods.[2] It may also be used to clean some equipment without disassembly and without producing fire or electrical hazards. The EPA recommends dry ice blasting as an alternative to many types of solvent-based cleaning.[3] Dry ice blasting can clean numerous objects with differing, complex geometries at once.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought you could use it for mold as well?

Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I was just watching a show about that on modern marvels. Interesting process.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ace Painting said:


> I was just watching a show about that on modern marvels. Interesting process.


 
I saw that too. Great show. I cant believe they do it on book restoration.


----------



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw that show as well and started looking online at equipment, seems like that could be a money maker. Has anyone looked further into it as far as a startup cost, how expensive the pellets are and maybe how far they go? Just another idea to add to the list.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

From what I understand you are going to CLEAN with this process.
I have never done this this type of cleaning 
but I did read up on it.
It performs SSPC SP 1 and 7 also part of 10 to reduce conductivity.
My question is this since you will probably remove minimal loose scale, paint, and rust is touch up or spot painting part of this 
job? FDA inspection? 
Regardless of all the Big Brother hoops sound like a really COOL job. Lol


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Update: Our Job was pushed back until Easter week. It seems this process has many applications. I will take pictures once the job starts.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Please do, I am curious to the process.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

PCM1 said:


> Update: Our Job was pushed back until Easter week. It seems this process has many applications. I will take pictures once the job starts.


Wiki said that an exhaust system is sometimes necessary because the Co2 is so toxic at those concentrated levels...Are you taking a safety course first?


----------

